# Chesapeake



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any puppies for sale?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

check the "trading post" section of this forum. i think i saw some chessie pups on their recently.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

If you wanna wait for the next litter, my brother usually sells them for pretty cheap. Pure breeds.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Any idea when that will be?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll let you know here in a bit. I'm waiting his text.


----------



## sgtsunflower (Dec 13, 2012)

I would like to inform you that my chesapeake just had puppies last night. 6 males and 2 females. she was breed with a chocolate lab if you are interested send me a e-mail [email protected]


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd go with that guy. My brother said his dog got fixed last month and would have to look for another male to breed his other.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

sgtsunflower said:


> I would like to inform you that my chesapeake just had puppies last night. 6 males and 2 females. she was breed with a chocolate lab if you are interested send me a e-mail [email protected]


Ahh, I just love my chocopeke! Except for he is a black lab... Get one of these!! I love Jake!


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would prefer a pure bread Chesapeake or a Chesador (Chessie/Lab)


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bump


----------

